# Caminata navideña por San Isidro



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Miguel Dasso y Camino Real


Bueno, hoydía, luego de una buena cena, salí a dar un paseo Dasso y la Av. Camino Real en San Isidro, aprovenchando la reciente culminación del adoquinado, además de otras zonas que recorrí por ahí cerca. Hacía un buen solcito y la verdad es batante cómodo caminar por veredas anchas (para el promedio peruano), en su mayor parte y recientemente mejoradas. 































































































































































































luego pondré más...
​


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas las fotos. Dasso está bonita como siempre, el nuevo color del Plaza Vea de Dasso me parece un gran acierto y la avenida Camino Real luce mucho mejor que antes. 

Espero ver las demás fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta el color de Plaza Vea y bueno San Isidro hermoso como siempre....demás está decir sobre los cables, es un mal que espero algún día desaparesca del país.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Maravilloso San Isidro.

saludos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

lo maximo ^^ SAN ISIDRO :banana:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Precioso SAN ISIDRO !!!!*

Esta mañana de "Boxing Day",me dí una caminata "sanisidrina" por la Avenida Orrantia (Jorge Basadre),Nicolás de Rivera,Choquehuanca y Lizardo Alzamora... definitivamente en mi opinión,San Isidro es el distrito "más chic" de la ciudad de Lima !!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ha quedado bonito pero se demoraron un montón en hacerlo y generaron un montón de caos en Camino Real por meses. Esos pinitos adefecieros que han puesto... no pudieron haber puesto árboles que crezcan grande y den sombra?

Buenas fotos Luis.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Excelentes tomas y sobre todo con el astro rey presente, San Isidro se luce.

Quiero mencionar algo, a algunas personas no le han gustado los adoquines rojos, en cambio a otras personas si (me incluyo), a ustedes que les parece?*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*es muy bunas las fotos san isidro siempre se ve tan bien solo falta cambiar el cableado subterraneo y etaria de ha 10! por cierto deberian de hacer una ordenanza municipal para que todos los edificios tenga 4 fachadas y no estan pegadas una de otra se veria mejor*

*saludos!*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Ha quedado bonito pero se demoraron un montón en hacerlo y generaron un montón de caos en Camino Real por meses. Esos pinitos adefecieros que han puesto... no pudieron haber puesto árboles que crezcan grande y den sombra?
> 
> Buenas fotos Luis.


Colocaron esos cipreses porque crecen rápido, llegan a ser altos y absorven más monóxido de carbono que otras especies.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

A mi si me gustan los adoquines rojos, se ven bien!


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios :cheers: pongo unas cuantas más


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Pesonalmente detesto los adoquines rojos. 


Por otro lado, con sol Lima en general se ve preciosa!


----------



## Tantan_21 (Nov 29, 2008)

Genial las imágenes me gustan!

Saludos"


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Están de pm las fotos!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Celdur said:


> Pesonalmente detesto los adoquines rojos.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, con sol Lima en general se ve preciosa!


A mi tampoco me convensen esos adoquines rojos, tengo entendido que es una moda traída de USA parece ser que allá se usa mucho aunque los de la vereda de Camino Real a la altura del centro comercial que es lo que se ve en la foto tienen 30 años ahí.

saludos


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Geniales fotos. Como diría el puma, San Isidro es San Isidro, pe.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Celdur said:


> Pesonalm*ente detesto los adoquines rojos. *
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, con sol Lima en general se ve preciosa!


idem ^^ con sol LIMA se ve fascinante ^^ con neblina se ve misteriosa i sensual ^^ adoro mi LIMONADA ^^


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiger_Army said:


> Geniales fotos. Como diría el puma, San Isidro es San Isidro, pe.


SAN ISIDRO es UNICO en el PERÚ ^^


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Un gran distrito, ojala cada ciudad tuviera un distrito asi.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

angelex69 said:


> Un gran distrito, ojala cada ciudad tuviera un distrito asi.


Es que no toda ciudad puede ser Lima y mucho menos tener un San Isidro o un Miraflores.

saludos


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Qué bueno que les haya gustado! y respecto a los adoquines, yo tampoco soy muy partidarios de estos, pero por lo menos se ve unifrome y no son del color de los del centro.


Continuamos...































































































































Parque Ernesto Alayza, un verdadero oasis





































*Fin* :cheers:
​


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Fabuloso... tan moderno...tan sofisticado... que derroche de diseño arquitectónico... yo me pregunto... que otra ciudad del Perú podría siquiera competir en algo con San Isidro? 

creo que la respuesta es obvia...

saludos


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy lindas todas tus fotos. Los adoquines están en todas partes, no me gustan mucho, será una moda?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las últimas fotos están buenas.


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

*Muy lindo San Isidro.*


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazas las pics ^^ nada ke envidiar a ninguna otra city de latinoamerica YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :banana:


----------



## sileno (May 7, 2010)

muy bueno, se agradece


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Esos edificios si valen la pena ver!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos! Todo se ve ordenado, limpio y moderno. El edificio de la 8va foto- de esta pagina- me encanta. Los edificios de la ultima foto no tienen acceso al parque? O me parece?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> Muy lindas todas tus fotos. Los adoquines están en todas partes, no me gustan mucho, *será una moda?*


A mi no me gusta el adoquín pero he aprendido a verlo constantemente porque la regeneraciòn urbana de Guayaquil los ha usado con excelentes resultados.

Y si, urbanísticamente hablando son ideales porque tienen formas y colores vistosos. Además me parece que los que pusieron en San Isidro son de dos caras, cuando ya se vean desgastados se los vira y asunto arreglado. La instalaciòn no es para nada complicada. Solo amerita de una excelente compactaciòn del terreno caso contrario se hunden donde hay mas tráfico.

Este es un thread que da gusto mirar, las fotos son muy buenas y libres de mucho tráfico y personas, se pueden apreciar mejor ciertos detalles.

El Novotel saliò en un programa del discovery travel and living y me quedé fascinada. No hay nada que hacer que San Isidro además de ser chic tambièn es austero en ciertos detalles por lo que menos es mas en urbanismo. lo que le da un toque diferente y desprejuiciado.

Excelente thread felicitaciones a su creador.


----------



## RyDeN (Aug 24, 2010)

buenisimas las fotos!!!


----------

